# American RV v Frankia



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi

I am not sure if anyone who reads this remembers us. About 9 months ago Norman and I joined this forum saying that we were off to Dusseldorf and then when we got back, I came back onto the forum and opened my big preverbial mouth saying that we had fallen in love with the Frankia. We then found out that Norman had to upgrade his driver's licence as he could only drive a vehicle up to 3.5 tonnes. (That is another story). He has now passed his LGV licence and we can now go ahead and make a decision.

We are planning on buying a place in France and intend using the MH to have a good look around before deciding on where we will buy. I am also very involved in dog showing so will be spending most of the summer weeks travelling from show to show. We will be travelling with 8 smallish dogs so will need room to move. We have been feeling that the Frankia, although lovely, will be too small.

Today we went to Dudley's and looked at a Winnebago Sightseer 35J, that has extra bunk beds (which is fantastic for dogs cages). Norman took the MH out for a test drive and we now feel that the twin slideouts would be fantistic! What does concern me a bit, is that fact that we are talking about another 7 feet of motorhome. I suppose, if we do go down the RV route, I will get used to its size eventually.

We have also been led to believe that it is impossible to register an American RV in France. I would really appreciate your comments on this!.

Sharon


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Sharon
its true you have great difficulty registering an RV in France its a political thing apparently there are only about 3 RV,s registered in France and they belong to very influential people so unless you have some clout there i think its going have to be a european m/h


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Tony

We will still have an address here in the UK so if there are problems, will keep the vehicle registered here.

Sharon


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sharon
Good thinking Batman :wink:


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

"We will still have an address here in the UK so if there are problems, will keep the vehicle registered here."

Remember you will have to bring the RV to the UK each year for an MOT if it is UK registered!!


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Is that when it is 3 years old or do that have to have an MOT every year from beginning?


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Sharnor said:


> Is that when it is 3 years old or do that have to have an MOT every year from beginning?


Hi Sharon,

Yes, first MOT at three years from registration, then annually.

Combine the need for MOT with the "duty family visit". Two birds with one stone....and all that. :wink:

Jock.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Sharnor said:


> We will be travelling with 8 smallish dogs so will need room to move. We have been feeling that the Frankia, although lovely, will be too small.


Hi Sharon

As an alternative have you thought of a dog trailer ?

http://www.dogtrailer.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

We had thought of trailer a few years ago - not for the MH but for just taking them to dog shows. Then we heard of a poor woman, who had all her dogs in a specialised trailer and she had an accident. All her dogs were killed. I would feel much safer having them inside with me. It will also be far better for our neighbours on a camp site having them quiet and inside the MH. We will more than likely be living in the MH for at least 4 - 5 months of a year, so once again, it will be better for them inside. Thanks for you imput though, it was a good idea!


----------



## Sharnor (Jul 24, 2006)

Good morning Jock
We will be coming back to the UK every year to do he dog show circuit, and I am sure to do a MHF rally or two, so yes, it will not be a problem coming back. But, we will not have to worry about MOT's for a few years.


----------

